# Anybody Wanna Hook Up For A M-S Week-End Party / Camping Trip !?!?!



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Who's up for some BBQ, bullchitten and beer ? 

It's August. Summer is winding down. The weather is not too hot with nice cool nights.

Someplace cool like a beach on Lake Michigan or along those lines.

OR

Houghton Lake ?

Mackinaw/St. Ignace ? 

The beach along highway 2 west of St. Ignace ? 

Luddington ?

Silver Lake ?

_*SUGGESTIONS ??????????????????*_

Sounds good doesn't it ! 

I'm game for anywhere and really have a hank'rn for a party in the woods.

September starts my busy season and I'm toast for time until next summer.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Claybanks Township Park is on Lk Michigan (just off), great fishing at Stony Lake and Silver Lake is nearby as well as water skiing, swimming, & tubing Stony Lk Channel to Lk MI, and the crowds of Silver Lake can be avoided. I'd be game.


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

All for Sliver Lake... where we can use quads or ORV's.

I will talk with my guy and see what his schedule looks like..... Would love to do something somewhere with good people...


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

We can base out of my place in Harrison( if anyone wants, and if the date is right. All can camp there( just a house with lg lot, but there are many lakes and trails for the atvs. I also have a place in onaway ( 200 acres we can camp on.This is right next to blacklake. I am game to just do anything that involves the oudoors.we can smoke some ribs ,bs and just make a pest out of our selfs. shoot the rifles , clays ,handguns etc.

or silver lake is fine, or anywhere else for that matter. What dates?.

I am off for my regular five on the weekend of the 29th.


----------

